# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Before bed push-ups

## xnotoriousx

How good would it be to do a few burn outs of push&sit ups every night before you goto sleep? 

I train 5 days a week. I've got a friends that claims he has been doing them his whole life, doesn't work out and is strong as hell and in good shape which could just be genetics though so anyway, what do you think about doing these every night before bed? Good or bad with training during the day?

----------


## xnotoriousx

Quoting someone's post here. "People who think pushups before bed are overtraining must work office jobs. You guys know there are people who work construction jobs, play physical sports for recreation and lift?


Pushups and situps serve to help the body. Be it growth, quality of muscle, cardio, stamina, etc..


However... I didn't see it mentioned. There is good reason NOT to do pushups and situps before bed.

It's really going to mess with your sleep. Quality sleep is VERY important for body growth. Working out, even mildly right before you try and shut down isn't good for the body at all.

I'd recomend putting those pushups and sits in the morning. Not only will it wake you up a bit more, it'll give you a lil boost for the day. Working out in the morning is better for you on a whole anyway, so you got that goin as well"


Would you agree it's bad for your body to do them at night before bed?

----------


## Deltasaurus

not agreeing its bad but id say morning would be better like 100 push ups and 200 situps or something, i used to do 1500 push ups and 800 crunches and 300 leg lifts 6 days a week while i was locked up and cant say it did me any harm, but i may have done better maybe giving more time for rest as far as growth goes

----------


## xnotoriousx

So roll out of bed push ups then, you know, I might be on to something here.

Chest is lagging, why not right?

----------


## GT2

I don't think it's a good idea. You won't get any growth from it.

Give 100% at the gym, and you won't have energy before bed to do any pushups/situps.

I'd take a close look at your current workout regime. My guess is, you volume train. Time to switch to HIT and workout INTENSELY!

----------


## Deltasaurus

seems like everyone is doing HIT these days......Including me

----------


## GT2

> seems like everyone is doing HIT these days......Including me


My HIT is more of a "mark dugdale"-style HIT. 

Instead of one all out set, I do two. The first is until failure, and the second is either rest-paused, forced negatives, etc. Been doing it for 2 weeks and already it's working, strength is going up and so is size, especially my legs.

----------


## xnotoriousx

It's not really a issue with intensity, I've read the HIT book 3 times front to back. I like the what the book brings to the table, and I used a lot of tips and tricks they had in the book, but it's really hard to do hit without someone with you(which I don't have).

I do about 15-18 sets, 3 on each exercise and always fail on the last one or two.

It's more of a genetic thing with my chest. I might just do these morning push-ups and see what happens. If anything, it'll increase my strength.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Aj, are you doing full body now?

----------

